# Comanche And Dark Destroyer?



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys. Well im going to the local to me Catapult specialist. To exchange my bands for a more suitable set for my Milbro.

Whilst i am there. I might aswell look at the catapults they do. As it's an hours drive away! Might aswell make it worth my while going that distance!

The two from their website i've picked out. Are the Comanche and the dark destroyer.

Photo of the Dark destroyer first.

And then a photo of the Comanche.

Has anyone got any experience of either of these catapults?

What do you think of the design?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The silver one looks the biz, mate. But the other doesn't look practical, not designed well at all.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah the comanche brass slingshot. Is suppose to be from the comanche native american indian tribe it is named after.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen a picture of the brass one looks epic !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> The silver one looks the biz, mate.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> The silver one looks the biz, mate.











[/quote]

I third it. And add that the Comanche upon appearance isn't one I would trust the design is a pleasant one to shoot so would want to shoot before a purchase.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys. Been and exchanged my elastic. Unfortunately they didn't have a dark destroyer in. But they will do in about a month. 
They did however have a Comanche in. When i asked about looking at it. He said there was no point as it's more of a pro's catapult! That im a beginner. Well im not a beginner just somebody returning to the sport. Atleast he's honest.

They didn't have the elastic i wanted in. So i ended up going with the premium black assassin elastic. Which is 6.46mm square catapult elastic. When i actually said about the lenght of elastic i needed. I mentioned the math sums. He said you dont need that. There's a much simpler way of doing it. He said it should be determined by your strenght. That it doesnt matter if you have a stronger elastic or one that stretches more. Just means one type of elastic will be longer than the other on the fork. Which means there be about the same draw weight!! The way to tell how much of a given rubber you need is determined by your strenght. And should be the most important factor!! Especially for accuracy. Take the elastic your testing. Put it on your forks. Pinch(hold) the rubber. Roughly in the right area for your strenght. Draw the rubber back to your normal draw lenght. If you start to tremble(shake) then your need abit longer elastic! Keep doing this until your just out of the shaking. That is your lenght. As it turns out. With my ribbed milbro. I need 2.5 feet.. But then it is a weird design!

He also told me the best grip for Milbro's. Which is the travellers grip. Not the hammer grip. Ignor the thumb hole. As the grip is to short.

Overall a very nice man!


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

Couple of questions. A catapult specialist? Where's that then? And what a travellers grip? (Assuming not holding big bunch of lucky heather or stolen lurcher)


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Its a shop in the new forest called the Bells of Hythe. They make there own forks. And all the different types of elastic made to there specification.

Would be hard not to explain the grip with out actually showing you. I would assume it's similar to the fork grip.

And that is a stupid sentiment to say about the traveling community. And very stero typical.....One thing i can't stand is narrow minded people...Until you have met and get to know alot of the traveling community. I'd suggest you reserve judgement.


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave1 said:


> Its a shop in the new forest called the Bells of Hythe. They make there own forks. And all the different types of elastic made to there specification.
> 
> Would be hard not to explain the grip with out actually showing you. I would assume it's similar to the fork grip.
> 
> And that is a stupid sentiment to say about the traveling community. And very stero typical.....One thing i can't stand is narrow minded people...Until you have met and get to know alot of the traveling community. I'd suggest you reserve judgement.


Easy tiger! I know many travellers and have quite a few as customers, one of whom actually did nick my lurcher, that's how we met. 
But anyway, no offence intended. Is it a horizontal grip with forefinger and thumb around the base of the prongs?


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

Dave1 said:


> Hi guys. Been and exchanged my elastic. Unfortunately they didn't have a dark destroyer in. But they will do in about a month.
> They did however have a Comanche in. When i asked about looking at it. He said there was no point as it's more of a pro's catapult! That im a beginner. Well im not a beginner just somebody returning to the sport. Atleast he's honest.
> 
> They didn't have the elastic i wanted in. So i ended up going with the premium black assassin elastic. Which is 6.46mm square catapult elastic. When i actually said about the lenght of elastic i needed. I mentioned the math sums. He said you dont need that. There's a much simpler way of doing it. He said it should be determined by your strenght. That it doesnt matter if you have a stronger elastic or one that stretches more. Just means one type of elastic will be longer than the other on the fork. Which means there be about the same draw weight!! The way to tell how much of a given rubber you need is determined by your strenght. And should be the most important factor!! Especially for accuracy. Take the elastic your testing. Put it on your forks. Pinch(hold) the rubber. Roughly in the right area for your strenght. Draw the rubber back to your normal draw lenght. If you start to tremble(shake) then your need abit longer elastic! Keep doing this until your just out of the shaking. That is your lenght. As it turns out. With my ribbed milbro. I need 2.5 feet.. But then it is a weird design!
> ...


i'm pretty sure the Comanche name they gave their catapult has nothing to do with the actual people







. they could have called it anything but it would still be a bad design. yes you can shoot it with some skill but you can do that with anything. i don't think it's cool enough to justify its existence but that's just my opinion. 

The method he described for figuring out how much rubber to use is what everyone uses. It pops up in here frequently. (I mentioned something similar to it myself, here.) When you were talking about the elongation math with Hrawk, we were trying to explain the difference between various types of rubbers. This, as well as what grip suits you best, will become clear with a bit of practice.
cheers


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

I've just looked at their stuff online. I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts on the assassin rubber. It seems great in an old school kinda way, it looks "proper" if you know what I mean?


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tinbum said:


> Its a shop in the new forest called the Bells of Hythe. They make there own forks. And all the different types of elastic made to there specification.
> 
> Would be hard not to explain the grip with out actually showing you. I would assume it's similar to the fork grip.
> 
> And that is a stupid sentiment to say about the traveling community. And very stero typical.....One thing i can't stand is narrow minded people...Until you have met and get to know alot of the traveling community. I'd suggest you reserve judgement.


Easy tiger! I know many travellers and have quite a few as customers, one of whom actually did nick my lurcher, that's how we met. 
But anyway, no offence intended. Is it a horizontal grip with forefinger and thumb around the base of the prongs?
[/quote]

Lol that sounds about right! Yeah i know quite a few travellers aswell. I ment no harm in my statement. It's just alot of people bad mouth them. And all they have to go by is the media. Which is total crap.

The grip is horizontial. With thumb on right prong facing your face(not hooked round). With the index finger hooked round the base of the left prong. At a sharp angle. So the your thumb and index finger sort of make a V. No thumb or finger to be on the inside of the U. As if something goes wrong could end up shooting your thumb.If you get it right it makes for one study grip.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

ifix said:


> Hi guys. Been and exchanged my elastic. Unfortunately they didn't have a dark destroyer in. But they will do in about a month.
> They did however have a Comanche in. When i asked about looking at it. He said there was no point as it's more of a pro's catapult! That im a beginner. Well im not a beginner just somebody returning to the sport. Atleast he's honest.
> 
> They didn't have the elastic i wanted in. So i ended up going with the premium black assassin elastic. Which is 6.46mm square catapult elastic. When i actually said about the lenght of elastic i needed. I mentioned the math sums. He said you dont need that. There's a much simpler way of doing it. He said it should be determined by your strenght. That it doesnt matter if you have a stronger elastic or one that stretches more. Just means one type of elastic will be longer than the other on the fork. Which means there be about the same draw weight!! The way to tell how much of a given rubber you need is determined by your strenght. And should be the most important factor!! Especially for accuracy. Take the elastic your testing. Put it on your forks. Pinch(hold) the rubber. Roughly in the right area for your strenght. Draw the rubber back to your normal draw lenght. If you start to tremble(shake) then your need abit longer elastic! Keep doing this until your just out of the shaking. That is your lenght. As it turns out. With my ribbed milbro. I need 2.5 feet.. But then it is a weird design!
> ...


i'm pretty sure the Comanche name they gave their catapult has nothing to do with the actual people







. they could have called it anything but it would still be a bad design. yes you can shoot it with some skill but you can do that with anything. i don't think it's cool enough to justify its existence but that's just my opinion.

The method he described for figuring out how much rubber to use is what everyone uses. It pops up in here frequently. (I mentioned something similar to it myself, here.) When you were talking about the elongation math with Hrawk, we were trying to explain the difference between various types of rubbers. This, as well as what grip suits you best, will become clear with a bit of practice.
cheers
[/quote]

Hi Tex. Yeah and thanks to you and Hrawk. I now fully understand that maths.







And my understanding of the rubbers is now better.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi yeah will keep you posted Tinbum. Yeah it does seem proper in an old school fashing. The square rubber is suppose to last longer than anything else aswell.


----------



## fezunt (May 23, 2012)

Its also the slowest thing to put on a catapult,let alone the most expensive approx 12 gp is a rip off for the slowest rubber on the market.Unless you plan on shooting 14mm lead maximum you have just wasted your money,because you would get better performance from a piece of underwear elastic.If you are unable to purchase some tex tubes,the thick ones,try dankung 5080,then start to enjoy your catapult.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

As Dayhiker and Rayshot said I also would have picked the silver one. Although the brass one would match quite nice with your avatar I cannot imagine that this kind of grip is good for your hands in a longer period of time


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

fezunt said:


> Its also the slowest thing to put on a catapult,let alone the most expensive approx 12 gp is a rip off for the slowest rubber on the market.Unless you plan on shooting 14mm lead maximum you have just wasted your money,because you would get better performance from a piece of underwear elastic.If you are unable to purchase some tex tubes,the thick ones,try dankung 5080,then start to enjoy your catapult.


Do you mind referencing which actual elastic your speaking about? So that the rest of us understand?
And thanks i started enjoying the catty today!


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Im actually considering buying some square elastic from bells of hythe they do different colours im unsure of which to buy? The black square on my milbro is far to strong for me


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonderful


----------

